# Hello fellow Musicians!



## handel_afficionado (Nov 5, 2021)

My name is Pedro and I'm from Portugal. I try to compose and learn as much as I can about songwriting, mixing/mastering and making music for film. I hope to learn alot in this forum as well trying to respect all the rules while posting a thread.

Thanks


----------



## Nico5 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Taron (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi Pedro,
I'm now around here for long enough to feel fine, welcoming new members, too. So here it goes:

Welcome to the forum! You've picked a fantastic place for what you are after. There are many masterful composers around here and plenty of great advice to find, but above all it is a truly enjoyable community to which I can already testify. 

I'm looking forward to listening to what you will share on here, too!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi Pedro, we already met in the other thread. Welcome here - kind regards from Groningen, The Netherlands!


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 7, 2021)

Warm welcome from Florida, Pedro


----------



## handel_afficionado (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you so much everybody!


----------



## Monkey Man (Nov 7, 2021)

Welcome Pedro! 

I like your humble attitood brother.


----------



## Tralen (Nov 8, 2021)

handel_afficionado said:


> My name is Pedro and I'm from Portugal. I try to compose and learn as much as I can about songwriting, mixing/mastering and making music for film. I hope to learn alot in this forum as well trying to respect all the rules while posting a thread.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome, lusophone brother.


----------



## BassClef (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello Pedro and welcome to THE PLACE for everything VI related!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 8, 2021)

Welcome aboard Pedro


----------

